# D'uccle Chickens



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I want to start breeding D'uccle bantam chickens and I am getting them this weekend. Is there any tips or things I should know about mini chickens like these? I have Rhode Islands Reds so I know the basics.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck! They are beautiful birds.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if D'uccle chickens are good show birds?


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

And to everyone that doesn't know D'uccle is pronouced Do-clay


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> I want to start breeding D'uccle bantam chickens and I am getting them this weekend. Is there any tips or things I should know about mini chickens like these? I have Rhode Islands Reds so I know the basics.


They arent much different from larger breeds. Just their size. They are very beautiful birds. I have one hen and have been kicking myself in the ars for not getting more from the bin. She is very friendly and loves to be held. Good luck


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Just so you know, d'Uccles are a lot more common than you think. They are great show birds. Easy eye catchers and sell quite nicely in the spring to customers. I have Mille Fleur, Porcelain (and hate them), and blue. My porcelain crop this year absolutely sucked. Almost all of them ended up dying for one reason or another. Way less hardy than the others, and I swear none of them had brains!! So stupid!! I have since sold out of porcelain and continue to love Mille fleur and blue.


----------

